# Wheelsmith.co.uk



## l4dva (31 Mar 2011)

Need some opinions on wheelsmith.co.uk... apologies if this has been done before...

I was very tempted to buy these wheels http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/WPPXPRO50/planet-x-r50-carbon-race-wheels but i just don't think tubs will be very practical for me... 

I have found wheel smiths who have a 50mm carbon clincher rim that they could build up for me... according to the web site they believe these carbon rims have been tested and perform well as clinchers. 

The option i would possibly go for would be with Novatec light hubs and the sapim spokes... according to the figures on the web site and my calculations they would weight a total of 1527g and cost £646... which is a lot of money! or slightly less if i went for the 38mm version... but then i might be loosing the aero advantage that im after looking...

http://www.wheelsmith.co.uk/wheelprices.htm

I have no knowledge of the novatec hubs or the sapim spokes.... are they any good? and secondly are wheelsmiths any good in terms of service/value/quality and warranty if anything fails?

Do you think on a price to weight ratio this would be a good deal? Will the hubs/components last? or should i go with the tubs verion off planet x for £500 and spend the left overs on the tubs tyres and hope i dont get a puncture.

I will be using these wheels for summer riding only - triathlons and sportives my current wheels will be used for training/winter..

Thanks
Look forward to hearing your opinions


----------



## kfinlay (31 Mar 2011)

Bottom line is Wheelsmith are excellent - phone them, have a chat, tell them what you plan on using the wheels for and trust their advice - simples!
As for the quality of the parts - they only use stuff that they trust and is reliable. 
As they are so good, they are very popular so there could be a waiting time to get your wheels built and delivered but the will be honest with you so you know what to expect.


----------



## brockers (1 Apr 2011)

Yes. Always worth phoning Derek (Mr Wheelsmith) and asking his opinion. Very approachable and friendly, but might prefer initial questions via email at this time of year as he can be quite busy. The Novatec hubs are pretty good value*, and most wheelbuilders rate them (Harry Rowland included), but -whisper it - they are the same as the Planet-X superlights! They're often badged up as Ambrosio too. Also pretty sure that planet-X uses Gigantex, as does Wheelsmith, for its carbon rimmed wheel-builds. So, you're buying the same quality wheel (spokes notwithstanding), but Derek would probably say that his are built to a higher standard ! Derek's had to increase his prices markedly in the last couple of years too - he used to be phenomenally cheap, whereas Planet-X seem to hold their prices year after year. Unfortunately, this doesn't solve the fundamental dilemma of tubs v. clinchers. Personally, I'd stick with clinchers (in 38mm) - if you were to tip up to a sportive with 50mm sprints, you'd better be bloody fast !

*Discovered this after I bought a set of the uibiquitous Planet-X model Bs for £100. The hubs and rims alone would cost £150 should you try to source them yourself. Take a look here. Planet-X 'superlight' is the F162SB (rear) and the A291SB (front)


----------



## l4dva (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks for your comments, I gave Derek a ring today but he's off sick and wasn't working today so I dropped him an email with all my requirements hopefully he will get back to me when he's better. Sounds like he comes highly recommended though which is a good thing.

Brockers - You could be right about planet x using the same gigantex rims as well actually i read something to that effect on another web site and the weights of the ultralight ones do tally up with the ones that planet x are selling so it's likely that they are the same. Planet X do seem to be a fair bit cheaper though, but they don't do the clinchers yet. I could get the ones on the link above for apx £150 cheaper and use that cash to buy a set of tubs and still have some change left over, the planet x's would be about 200g lighter than the clincher versions from wheelsmith as well?!?! hmm I'll see what Derek recommends and then make my decision.... I don't want to regret it when im stuck replacing tubs tyres every time i have a puncture. 

Are tubs really that hard to live with or am i missing something?


----------



## Will1985 (1 Apr 2011)

Planet X are definitely Gigantex, although they don't readily admit it.

I'm in the same boat - the Planet X rims have the decals under the lacquer which might not appeal.


----------

